# I Need To Sell Some Parts



## crazyaboutnissan (Apr 7, 2009)

:newbie:I have a wide selection of auto parts for 2008 Nissan Altima and 2007 Nissan Sentra. (from air bags to windshield wiper motor assembly). I was wondering if anyone knows of a place that buys parts or a good site to use to sell them. Thanks in advanced!

Gabriela


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

eBay will be the best exposure but I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't make anything.

...you can also try the Classifieds section here, just scroll down the forum lists to find it.


----------

